# Need some assistance from the pros



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all,

Well I have saved up some bday, christmas and other money to put together my dream gun. Now I know this isn't everyone's dream gun, buut I need some help as to how to put a rifle set-up together. I have a ouple rifles, but they were private deals so everything was set-up. ANyways, this is the gun I want:

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... asters.asp

Remington model 700, 30-06 i n realtree hardwoods hd/grey.

I have found this scope:

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop ... e=A1147HDD

Now, do I need scope mounts and rings etc? I guess the next question is, what do I need to complete a gun.

Also, I will be hunting in BC, Alberta and Ontario for deer, elk and moose. Is the 3-9x50 a good way to go?

Please any input would be most appreciated. Again, this is the first time putting a gun together.

Thanks

Clu


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

The gun is fine but save your money and get some better glass


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

3-9x40 is plenty of scope. I just purchased a Nikon 3-9x40, awesome, clear, good in low light. $159.00. I would buy another. I also have a Simmons 3-9x40 very good in low light, clear, and holds true. I have had it for 3-4 years now. I paid $89.00. I won't trade this scope for anything


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

rlzman68 said:


> The gun is fine but save your money and get some better glass


I'm gonna second, A great rifle isn't that great without great glass.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Exactly what you guys are saying seems to be the concensus across the board with other forums. So thank you for the help. I will search for a good scope.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out this place for a scope. Prices are good, you can order over the phone, and the shipping is free by ground.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/riflescopes

 Al


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

save your money and get a 3-9x40 leupy, nikon, or bushnell 4200 have been getting great reviews. Then get a set of ltalley light wieght bases and rings they are a one piece unit. barska,bsa,tasc, simons are crap. If you really want some good glass schmidt&bender, nightforce nsx,or us optics.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

you need rings and a scope base to mount them to your rifle
there are some companys out there that have them in camo to, since that seems to be your thing
you NEED HIGH rings due to your 50mm objective on your scope!!
I am partial to leupold base/rings, and I believe there custon shop will camo for you, but it will cost you!
avreage price for basic base/rings should run you about 60 buck give or take +/- 
good luck


----------

